# Certain students soon to qualify to Permanent Residence upon graduation



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Students graduating in degrees relating to the critical skills fields may soon be able to apply directly for permanent residence.

Minister Gigaba, Minister of Home Affairs, said:
_"International students constitute a key segment which is prioritized by governments globally, because of the economic and social benefits they offer host countries in terms of adding to the skills base, and contributing positively to society more broadly.

The first of these initiatives, to be formally launched in the coming weeks, is a special exemption to allow graduate international students in critical skills areas to qualify for permanent residence permits upon graduation."_

How they are going to implement this is unknown. Can one backdate to one's old studies performed many years ago? Can one apply for a critical skills work visa now without professional body registration? Under which category in the Immigration Act is this going to fall under in the Permanent Residence section?

We will wait and see, however this is a good step in the right direction for everyone and especially to bring much needed skills into South Africa.

Sources:
https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/foreign-international-students-could-graduate-with-permanent-residence/
Minister Malusi Gigaba: Home Affairs Dept Budget Vote 2016/17 | South African Government


----------



## Juano (Aug 20, 2014)

Good Evening 

I would like to follow up on the statements above. 
I am a engineer from Germany (B.Eng) who graduated in 2016 at a local university (M.Eng.) 

I am currently on a temp. visa. My question is if the masters degree allows me to apply for permanent residence without SAQA, professional bodies, 5 years experience. 

Please let me know if somebody successfully made use of that clause.

---quote VFS Homepage --- 
Proof of qualifications evaluated by the South African Qualification Authority * Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.*

Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years. *Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.*
---end quote VFS Homepage --- 

Best Regards


----------



## Juano (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Legalman, 

Do you know if this waiver is up and valid?
http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf

Many thanks 
Juano


----------



## Topmaxi (Nov 27, 2017)

i am yet to hear of anyone who has received the PRP based on this waiver. however, from my understanding on the previous question, you are not expected to have your SA qualification evaluated. however, all other qualification that you have sourced from outside SA should be evaluated. that therefore means you B.Eng should be evaluated


----------



## Topmaxi (Nov 27, 2017)

Juano said:


> Hi Legalman,
> 
> Do you know if this waiver is up and valid?
> http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf
> ...


This is true. 

i have been issued the permit based on this waiver


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Topmaxi said:


> This is true.
> 
> i have been issued the permit based on this waiver



Hi Juano,

Did you need to apply for a TRV first to apply for PRP through this waiver?


----------



## topdriver (Apr 11, 2018)

How did you apply for this?


----------



## Topmaxi (Nov 27, 2017)

I personally submitted everything else that one wouod submit under normal circumstances. Obviously, your CV will not have any experience but if you do that is an advantage. Also submit the copy of the waiver in your application


----------



## topdriver (Apr 11, 2018)

You applied for the PR 27(b) visa?

what kind of document did you provide for this?

A letter from a foreign or South African organ of state or from an established South African academic, cultural or business body confirming the applicant’s extraordinary skills or qualifications.

Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category as per prescribed list.


----------



## Topmaxi (Nov 27, 2017)

i had an ECSA membership certificate


----------



## amahlezulu (Apr 6, 2018)

Topmaxi said:


> I personally submitted everything else that one wouod submit under normal circumstances. Obviously, your CV will not have any experience but if you do that is an advantage. Also submit the copy of the waiver in your application


Hie there, so you basically applied online and just added the waiver? What other things except the waiver did you include?


----------



## topdriver (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi amahlezulu

Which visa are you planning on applying for?


----------



## Topmaxi (Nov 27, 2017)

All applications are done through VFS. Look for the requirements of a Section 27(b) PRP visa and adhere to thosr. You will just realise once you start preparing them that in terms of experience, you probably do not have sufficient experience but its okay. just adhere to all requirements


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Topmaxi said:


> This is true.
> 
> i have been issued the permit based on this waiver


hie can you kindly explain the required documents, do i need to ahve a job a offer to apply, lastly do i applu under 27B extra ordinary skills?


----------



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

gmakadho said:


> hie can you kindly explain the required documents, do i need to ahve a job a offer to apply, lastly do i applu under 27B extra ordinary skills?


You do not need a job offer if you apply using the graduate waiver. 

You can check the VFS website for the documents (27B). Ignore the three that was waived.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

OscarT said:


> You do not need a job offer if you apply using the graduate waiver.
> 
> You can check the VFS website for the documents (27B). Ignore the three that was waived.


thanks very much.


----------

